# kitty ate a toy mouse tail!



## marwood71 (Jun 24, 2003)

yikes! i gave my 18 month old kitten one of those fake fur mice. she started licking it and playing. i came back a little later and it was dangling out of her mouth by the tail and she was chewing away like a cow. i didn't think anything of it... but when i went back, the mouse's tail was missing. i couldn't find it anywhere... i am assuming she ATE it. 

anyone have any experience with this? i called the vet and the receptionist said it happens all the time and just to watch her. what do i watch for and could this cause a problem? :?


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

If it helps, I think it is pretty common. Velvet did the same thing when she was a kitten and I freaked out. :shock: Called the vet and basically got the same response you did, that it happens and just to keep an eye on her. She was totally fine.


----------



## marwood71 (Jun 24, 2003)

thanks! it's good to hear that! unfortunately, i am a worry-wart kitty mom now. i almost lost her once! so i am not taking any chances... 

i'll keep watching!


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

I guess that is very common--my cats have eaten the toy mouse tails too. I don't blame you for being a worrier--I am too! When you invest so much love and more love--you're allowed to worry!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Moby recently ate a large hair clump off a mouse and it came back out with no problem. :shock:


----------

